# Wrinkled shutter curtain



## kyky6699 (Nov 30, 2010)

So I just got a old Minolta X370 from my boyfriend's grandparents.  Anyways the shutter curtain is all wrinkled and I was wondering if it is going to affect my pictures at all.

Will I be able to take is somewhere to be fixed?


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes, it will affect the outcome of the picture taking. The light will go around the wrinkled curtain and fog the film.

Repairing it will cost more than getting a good working one from eBay.


----------



## usayit (Dec 1, 2010)

Doesn't the Minolta X370 have a cloth shutter?

I have a couple cameras with a wrinkled cloth shutter that still take fine pictures.  If it is too wrinkled it can impact shutter speeds or further damage itself.   I guess the only way to check is to run a roll through it and see what happens.


----------

